# Robot Suit.



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2005)

The martial artist of the future is here!
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20050607/lf_afp/afplifestylejapantechnologyrobotelderly_050607141415



> Japan has taken a step into the science-fiction world with the release of a "robot suit" that can help workers lift heavy loads or assist people with disabilities climb stairs.
> 
> "Humans may be able to mutate into supermen in the near future," said Yoshiyuki Sankai, professor and engineer at Tsukuba University


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 8, 2005)

> The 15-kilogram (33-pound) battery-powered suit, code-named HAL-5,


 Gee only 8995 more versions to go before they get one that says: "Dave, stop Dave..... please... Dave.... I ...I can feel my mind going...."


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 8, 2005)

the forerunner of the load carrier Ripley used in Alien3?

 Now THAT would be kool!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> the forerunner of the load carrier Ripley used in Alien3?


 That was my thought exactly!


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Jun 8, 2005)

This sounds just like the powered suits from Starship Troopers. I like.


----------



## Franc0 (Jun 9, 2005)

For some reason, the theme from the Six Million Dollar Man runs through my head. That would be cool if they could make a whole body for that so if I ever get decapitated, they could put my head on one!


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 9, 2005)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> For some reason, the theme from the Six Million Dollar Man runs through my head. That would be cool if they could make a whole body for that so if I ever get decapitated, they could put my head on one!


"We can rebuild him, we have the technology..."


----------



## Blindside (Jun 9, 2005)

Eldritch Knight said:
			
		

> This sounds just like the powered suits from Starship Troopers. I like.



Well yes, except this one won't let you do a HALO from near orbit, shoot micro-atomic bombs from your Y-launcher, or have a flame thrower attached to your left arm.  Besides that, yup just like it. 

Give it a couple of generations, I know that the US military has similar plans in the works.

Lamont


----------

